# Vizsla spayed



## Elley85 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi all I just got my vizsla puppy fern (6 months) spayed she’s been fine since she got spayed Tuesday but tonight I noticed she has a lump underneath her scarring, has anyone experienced this should I be worried? 
Thanks
Kristy


----------



## Elley85 (Aug 17, 2019)

This is what it looks like


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That is not normal.
Has she been running, and playing. 
I have heard of spay hernias, I just haven't seen one in person. 
If she has torn the stitches in adominal wall, mine would be at the ER vet. I suggest you call your vet immediately, and see what he / she says.
If you have no way of getting a hold of your vet over a weekend. I would take her to the ER, and let them check her out.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Definitely not normal, take her to the vet.

Wishing you best of luck with this.


----------



## Jadeandnuala (Apr 27, 2019)

Nuala was spayed at 6months as well. She had something quite similar to what Fern has on the photo but only on one side (it also appeared a few days post surgery). Does Fern’s feel hard? Or like liquid filled? (Nuala’s definitely felt like a pocket of fluid) The vet told me it was a common reaction to her sutures. It went away within 2 weeks.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Our girl was spayed later in life, at 7 y/o. After the operation we had hard time to figure out where exactly the scar was, as even the stiches were barely visible. Definitely no bumps of any kind on her similar to OP's dog. I would definitely have it check by the vet in a hurry as that bump looks not right to me.


----------

